# Dog Leash with a twist



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi.

So my ACD doesnt like other dogs, and being that he's a pin head he can back out of your standard collar. Not to mention some days hes just in the mood to PULL. 

I put him on a martingale collar, but wanted to go a step further. Harness seem like a hassle, so it was recomended I use a leash as such:










Loops through itself and tightens around the ribs, not the neck when the dog pulls, or can be used like a regular leash. I was doing this with my nylon leash but it didnt easily loosen itself back up when the dog stopped pulling, so out came the cord.


I wanted to do a snake knot, but I knew it would take toooo long and use way too much cord. I needed a leash that was 60" plus the loop, in order to effectively fit around the dog and still be more than traffic lead length.


So, i was going to do a snake weave loop, then continue with some other braid. In my research I came across some videos on youtube showing this exact thing. Snake knot loop, entering a double lanyard knot, then using those 4 strands to do a 4 strand round braid, then tying it off on itself at the end. 

The dog is gray and red:









So I went with gray and red cord.







Now I have an "escape proof" setup that is also good for training him to not pull!


----------



## Dutch (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice set-up. I have a grand-dogger that's a Pitty. She too is a pin head and can back out of a collar and she doesn't like to stand still to have her harness put on because she gets so excited about going for walks. Our Vet asked us nicely not to use a Martingale collar as they don't always release. I'm going to have to try this set up with one of my beagle dogs that likes to pull.


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

Also when I run this leash I do not hook it to the choke part of the martingale collar, I hook it to one of the rings on the side so it is acting as a regular collar at that point.


----------



## J-Will (Jul 19, 2013)

Very nice bud. I just seen an ad last night on tv for something like this (not made of 550 of course) that said it is a great training aid because it squeezes their ribs instead of choking them out. Still a bummer but much better than chokers. Good job


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice. For a 60" leash how did you determine just how much cord to use?


----------



## DrMarneaus (Apr 12, 2013)

MrParacord said:


> Nice. For a 60" leash how did you determine just how much cord to use?


I based it off of stuff I read and i did a few tests.

Something somewhere said you need roughly 1' of cord for 1" of snake weave, I think this means you need 6" of each side/color. I kept 16' of each cord for the thing, and edned up cutting a good 3' or 4' off.

I then just did 12" of 4 strand round braid, unraveled it, and figured out how much cord it took. I weave mine super tight which doesnt seem necessary, and hurt smy hands, but it came out to be that 12" of the braid required a TOTAL of 18" of cord per side. So, basically the 2 starting strands to make 1.5' of 4 strand round braid were 3' long each. 

So, i figured i needed 5' of leash, which meant 7.5' of cord per side.

I did 7.5' (one side of the round braid) + 16' (snake knot in the middle) + 7.5' (other side of round braid) and added a little for safety on each end.

I actually almost ran short, so I would maybe do 9', 16', 9' and you should have plenty.

I just started the snake knot 8' into one side, and left that side loose, did the 16" snake knot, folded it in half, tied the 4 strand lanyard knot using the 4 strands.....and then used the out coming 4 strands todo the braid. Easy Peasy!


----------



## paracordmadness (Apr 13, 2014)

Love the leash, where did you get the clip from because I'm considering making a lead for our cross breed. Especially as she pulls when he is a excited  
I'm also hoping to make her a collar so I you know where to get a collar loop for the lead please let me know ... Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Try your local hardware stores, craft stores, and online like Amazon, eBay.


----------



## paracordmadness (Apr 13, 2014)

Awesome thanks. I have found the perfect thing my partner wants our pup to have a half coke collar (she is a puller when exictied) and I have found a place that sells just the chain  


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------

